# Driver shaft lean at both address and impact



## turkish (Dec 13, 2018)

Been watching a lot of YouTube videos of good drivers of the ball and a lot of them have mainly backwards lean at address and at impact somewhere between level and backwards depending the player.

I know thereâ€™s probably no right or wrong way but to suit my eye for clubface to be square I have it quite delofted and forward lean at address- if I try and get backwards shaft lean I need to open the face massively which makes me feel uncomfortable.

I know itâ€™s all about match ups but just wondering what you do and implications of either way


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2018)

What problem are you trying to solve?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

bobmac said:



			What problem are you trying to solve?
		
Click to expand...

I have this feeling as well .
Last time on a track man fitter said I had -4 AOA so gave me a 12* driver with stiff shaft.

I have really struggled to hit up on the ball as all my instincts tell me itâ€™s wrong.
But when I do I hit it miles and very high.
Leave a few right but so inconsistent I have given up and reverted to my old swing.


----------



## turkish (Dec 13, 2018)

To


bobmac said:



			What problem are you trying to solve?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Iâ€™m not- at end of season I was driving it better; not amazing but decent enough. But always room for improvement so just wondering implications


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2018)

Its an interesting topic.  pros are the best in the world at repeating an address set up.   we as amateurs can look very different on each tee depending on how we want to hit the ball, or search to try and find a swing as we go. 

I am also playing with the driver shaft lean / backwards lean at address at the minute. I am the same as you where my head tells me to line up the shaft and ball. Not delofted but in line.  I am working at trying to get comfortable with it leaning back.  I have watched videos on this and they say it helps with launch. 

I can't imagine many pros have the shaft leaning back or anywhere near where they have it at address.  the majority hit down 1.5 degrees. Having the shaft back would massively affect spin loft.  the ideal is a slight deloft while also hitting up.  tricky to do. 

To get back to the original point.  I am trying not to worry a whole lot and to how I perceive the face at address.  it will be moved way off the ball in the backswing and will be subject to a few different twists from arm rotation and wrist angles during the swing.  

Certainly something to work on and could give some nice improvements.   interested to see some face on videos of your driver swings to see this in action.


----------

